# I'm going to try babywearing twins...I'm practicing with dolls and a Baby K'tan



## apple84

SO my Baby K'tan came in the mail and I HAD to try it out. This is probably dorky, but here's a pic of me trying out the twin carry with two dolls. Obviously they are smaller and lighter than real babies, so I added 5lbs in hand weights under their bums. Still not totally accurate, but close enough for now. It was surprisingly easy to use .... like no learning curve. The only thing I can see being challenging will be supporting a newborn's head while getting them inside. It felt comfy and secure and I'm hoping will be useful for when they are still tiny.

https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/ktan.jpg


----------



## Wind

Lol!! When my Weego twin carrier came I did the same thing!!:haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww, that actually looks really cute apple. It's a great idea if you can manage the weight. My back is useless and the boys were too big to carry both from the outset, so it wasn't an option for me, but I would have loved to be able to put them both in a sling. xxx


----------



## knitbit

I'm going to try the k'tan, too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thats cute! I'll be trying out babywearing too. I loved doing it with Abbey :D


----------



## AutumnSky

Aww, so cute :)

Here is what it looks like with real life twins at 5 weeks old :haha:

Haven't carried them both for a few weeks now though. Last time I did, my back was in agony!!
 



Attached Files:







5w0d(08).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 19









5w5d(10).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG Autumn, that is too cute! xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Very sweet!

I didn't even know they made ones suitable for twins until recently. I couldn't do it due to a crappy back. 

Don't their heads crash together?


----------



## wondertwins

Apple- I LOVE this picture! You should include it in their baby book to memorialize all the things you did to get ready for their grand appearance. :hugs:

Conceptually, I love the idea of baby wearing, and have been researching lots of options. However, using a Baby Bjorn killed my back with my DS, so I'd definitely need to look into a different style carrier. Plus, it gets really hot here, so I think that baby carrying would have a limited life here even if my back could take it. :shrug: I still plan to explore the possibility. 

Autumn- Beautiful picture!!! How long were you able to carry them like that?


----------



## Wind

Autumn-I LOVE the fierce, protective mother look in your eyes. Beautiful!!


----------



## mechanica

Great pics!! I plan on babywearing too - I wore my daughter until she was 2 1/2. I've got the weego and the mobywrap. I might have a practice tonight!!


----------



## chan8180

You may find this blog inspiring https://www.jennifermcgrail.com/2011/11/surprises/

Their little faces in the Moby Wrap make me soo broody for more twins!


----------



## AutumnSky

wondertwins said:


> Apple- I LOVE this picture! You should include it in their baby book to memorialize all the things you did to get ready for their grand appearance. :hugs:
> 
> Conceptually, I love the idea of baby wearing, and have been researching lots of options. However, using a Baby Bjorn killed my back with my DS, so I'd definitely need to look into a different style carrier. Plus, it gets really hot here, so I think that baby carrying would have a limited life here even if my back could take it. :shrug: I still plan to explore the possibility.
> 
> Autumn- Beautiful picture!!! How long were you able to carry them like that?

I can carry them both together if I'm just pottering around the house, and can therefore sit down. But when I went for a walk with them both in it about 3 weeks ago, I was really struggling after about 15 minutes. However, I am very unfit and had SPD when pregnant, so don't take that as an indication of what you would be capable of :haha: Plus, both twins are over 10lbs each now, which is alot of extra weight to carry on your shoulders/back for any length of time!

I love carrying them both though. And once you get them comfy in there, they sleep for ages!


----------



## Onemoretime5

OMG!! That is sooo cute!


----------



## apple84

Wondertwins the baby byorn is so uncomfy compared to so many more ergonomically designed carriers. With my son I used an Ergo and Beco Gemini up until I was pregnant with the twins (about 18 months). With the byorn my back hurt after just 10 min when he was only 8lbs! This will be my first time with the K'tan though. It's not just a twin carrier, so even when they are too heavy to carry together I can use it for one at a time. With my son I used to always take a carrier along in the stroller in case he got fussy while out. That way I wasn't stuck carrying a baby in one arm and pushing a stroller with the other.


----------



## xgem27x

That wrap looks good, I have one similar, but never wore both my twins together when they were tiny as I only got my wrap when they were already a few months old, so only wore one at a time!

The other day I borrowed my friends mei tai and used my own and wore both my twins, and it was great! ....lets just say Im getting a mei tai for Christmas :haha: xxx


----------



## LittleStars

I decided not to get a moby wrap for my girls after reading the instructions on my sister's moby wrap. The two wrap instructions for a twin carry indicated it wouldn't work after a few weeks. Guess it really depends on how heavy they are a birth though and how quickly they gain. I do like the idea of getting one though for carrying one baby when they don't want to be in the stroller anymore. My stroller is really awesome to push and turn on handedly but still, much safer to strap the baby on. That being said I'm not sure about pulling out the Moby while out and about and wrapping myself up.. especially with no mirror at hand. lol 

They're so expensive and I hate the idea of getting one just to not really want to use it in the end.. still pondering and in the meantime using my BabyBjorn around the house.


----------



## xgem27x

LittleStars said:


> I decided not to get a moby wrap for my girls after reading the instructions on my sister's moby wrap. The two wrap instructions for a twin carry indicated it wouldn't work after a few weeks. Guess it really depends on how heavy they are a birth though and how quickly they gain. I do like the idea of getting one though for carrying one baby when they don't want to be in the stroller anymore. My stroller is really awesome to push and turn on handedly but still, much safer to strap the baby on. That being said I'm not sure about pulling out the Moby while out and about and wrapping myself up.. especially with no mirror at hand. lol
> 
> They're so expensive and I hate the idea of getting one just to not really want to use it in the end.. still pondering and in the meantime using my BabyBjorn around the house.

I usually wear one twin and have the other in single buggy for times when I just need to pop to the shop! I got a cheap moby style wrap on ebay for about £18 and it works just the same! And once you get into wrapping, you dont need a mirror, it becomes second nature :flower:


----------



## wondertwins

Apple- I'm glad to know the it was the Bjorn and not me. :) 

I guess wearing one baby while carrying/pushing the other is a potential solution.


----------



## tripletsOMG

ugh i got baby ka'tan too. i need help mine is too small and it doesnt look good like urs!


----------



## apple84

Did you use the sash with it? I found that really helped. I looked up the twin carry instructions on you tube and followed a video tutorial. 

I was debating between size small and medium on the K'tan size chart, but decided on the medium since I want to carry two babies in there. It feels like a good fit to me, but I guess I wont really know until my babies are here.


----------



## tripletsOMG

I got another lesson and the store owner dumbed it down so now I got it. My baby dolls are to light but heres a pic!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0916.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I'm so glad I am not alone! LOL I wore my TwinTrexx twin baby carrier several times before babies were born. By the time I wore them out I was a pro at it!


----------



## gardenoflife

wind, you mentioned in a post that you'd be willing to give away your used twin carrier, is that stil available?:thumbup:


----------



## Anikonjo

gardenoflife said:


> wind, you mentioned in a post that you'd be willing to give away your used twin carrier, is that stil available?:thumbup:

She gave it to me actually lol. If it doesn't work for me I'll gladly pass it to you, Garden. :flower:


----------



## apple84

Wow this is an old thread! My twins are now 9 months old! I've got to say that double baby wearing never worked out that well for me. I occasionally wore two Ergos one in front and one in back, but it wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Wind

It was a lifesaver for me. If I hadn't been able to carry them both at once I would have lost my mind. I always need to be out and doing something.


----------



## indifference

I wear one and buggy one more often than I use my double!! 

I love every second of it!! 

Usually sling one on my back (will wear on front if taking long bus/tube journey) and have one in my parent facing buggy. Have loads of different types of carrier although I think my fave has to be my Mei Tai :)


----------



## apple84

My girls love my double stroller and on family vacations where a stroller was cumbersome, DH and I each wore a baby in an Ergo. My twins are really content and independent though, so at home they usually play happily without needing to be eld. Maybe if they were clingy I would wear them more often.


----------

